#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ben jij klaar voor de volgende stap, klik dan hier!

## Al.Ghair

Hoi dames!

Eigenlijk had ik(29) het voornemen om niet aan internetdaten te doen, want volgens mij is het belangrijkste om een klik met elkaar te hebben en die kun je helaas niet via internet 'uittesten' :-). Maar goed, wie weet heb ik geluk en kom ik hier wel die leuke dame tegen!

Ik: spontaan, ondernemend, het liefst buiten, klein beetje sportverslaafd, graag mensen om mij heen, eerlijk en direct. Jij (19/29): geen kinderen, sportief, intelligent, initiatiefrijk? En spreekt mijn topic je aan? Dan hoor ik graag wat van je!

Groet, Chamel.

----------


## Al.Ghair

up........

----------


## Al.Ghair

up...

----------


## Al.Ghair

up...

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## wafae24

Hey, ben je nog op zoek ( ik ben nooit niet getrouwd geweest geen kinderen en kort , ben een nette dame die geniet van elke momment dat maar kan , spontaan , sfeer vol , heb ook men serieuze kanten ,hou van het innerlijk en niet van de uiterlijk van de persoon zelf . Ben een arabier ( voor alle duidelijkheid voor mij maakt het niet veel uit ) zolang we mekaar maar begrijpen ,, als je iemand hebt allah i kamel bel kheer 👌🏼 

Mvg wafae

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------


## Al.Ghair

.......

----------

